# Wives tales, and superstitions



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Subscribing!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I always heard that horses with three socks are lucky  
White hooves are NOT softer than black hooves,but that is a common old wives tale. I've also heard if they have a wheat mark on their chest that is a sign of doom...lol.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

also subbing! 

I had a farmer that was looking at buying my previous Arabian gelding and he asked if he was grey. I asked why out of curiousity and he said,"Because they are useless!" ?!?!? I don't believe that for a second, but I forgot to ask him why he thought that. lol.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I won't change a horse's name - it's bad luck.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

All black horse's just ain't right in the head.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

All "Red" (Chestnut, Sorrel, Roan) horses are hot.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't change my horses' name, unless I'd want to start a completely new life for him.

It is very common around here to do various pagan protective rituals on horses at Summer Solstice, Winter Solstice, Spring Equinox and Autumn Equinox - for them to be healthy and protected against evil eyes.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow according to the things you guys have heard my gelding should be shot. He's got 4 white legs, is sorrel, and has a wheat mark on his chest. Crazy because he's the best horse ever.



 the more wrinkles below the eyes the better the jumper


 white hairs at the base of an all black tail mean a superior horse


 a horse with a prophets thumb is best suited for racing/is a fast/lucky horse
 

These were told to me by various different people to insult my boys because they were both abuse cases and were pretty shabby when I got them:


 depending on where the whirl on a horse's head is determines the temperament, high whirl high strung, low whirl lazy (my gelding has a low swirl and my stud a high)


 a horse 4 white legs and a white nose is better off fed to the crows (my gelding has 4 whites and a bald face)


 the horse is worth 100$ for every roll it makes (both my boys have trouble rolling because my gelding is 35 and has high withers and my stud is a 2500 lb draft)


 roman noses are slow learners (my draft has a roman nose)


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm a strong believer in horse whorls, dunno if that's a wives tale of not.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bud luck putting a hat on a bed....I have thrown away hats that someone put on a bed.
Bad luck changing a horses name.
Good luck rubbing a fresh brand.
I pick up my feet crossing a cattleguard, train tracks and state lines.
I too believe in cowlicks or whirls.
I never wear yellow in an arena.
Castrating due to the moon phases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Cutting mane and tail due to Moon phases as well. Also, deworming and any other medical activity.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

-Roman nosed horses are stubborn
-White leg markings equal weak leg bones
-A mane that lays to the left is bad luck


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Stroking a horses' legs with a stone before a ride will prevent leg injuries.


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

Corporal said:


> All "Red" (Chestnut, Sorrel, Roan) horses are hot.


NOT true my chestnut mare Indy is NOT hot she is the opposite


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, my boy would be an unlucky hot horse according to these. He is quite the opposite, I think. 

I have always been told that horses with a lot of white in their eyes are hot/crazy. 

There was this man that I knew who said throwing away old horseshoes was bad luck, he had tons of them everywhere. We always just gave them back to the farrier...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My gelding is a nut when it comes to training, but he works slowly. he has a lot of white in his left eye, 4 whorls side by side (form a square) positioned high, four white socks, his mane used to lie on the left side, he has a very deep red tint in his bay coat...

My mare, sounds like the only thing that needs to change so far is the mane position LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> -A mane that lays to the left is bad luck


 That's funny, because our superstition is the opposite!

If a horses mane lays on the right side he wont make a good rope horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol my hat is on my bed, but I've never worn it. I don't think it's bad luck though *shrug*

What is a wheat mark? A swirl? 

Sky has one just above eye level. I don't get the whole changing names thing.. at the place I used to work we always changed names. The ones we didn't change were the jerks (lol!)

My horse's mane doesn't lay on either side, half is on each. He's got all four white legs.

The only thing that concerns me is the horns in his face.. is it the mark of his past personality? Perhaps... lol


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I heard the m
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I heard the mOre whorls/cow licks the crazier the horse
Supposedly because the mare had trouble cleaning them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ I have heard that too! From what I was taught was the direction(counter/clockwise) placement, and shape(round/oblong) can be an indication on temperament.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> That's funny, because our superstition is the opposite!
> 
> If a horses mane lays on the right side he wont make a good rope horse!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 It's an old racing superstition :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> It's an old racing superstition :lol:


LOL, so I guess we could conclude that good rope horses wont make good racehorses and vice versa?:wink::lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> So what are some Horse related wives tales and superstitions you beleive in or do?
> 
> Me i will not touch or sit near, or have a upside down horse shoe near or around my house.
> 
> ...


LoL, What's wrong with 4 white legs? (Really, I'm super curious! :?)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quite a few variations but here is one,
1white sock, try him
2 white socks buy him,
3 white socks, be on the sly
4 white socks, pass him by.

My grandpa hac a version where you fed a 4 white socks to the crows I think....can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Cowchick, that's funny because I remember another thing similar to that that basically said the opposite!

*Horse shoes are good luck, and you can't have them upside-down or the luck will spill out!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Never Compete with Change in Your Pocket._

It might be all you'll win.

_Always compete with two different colored socks._

^ I actually have lucky socks. Touch wood, never failed me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Just thought of some more.

On the topic of the horse shoes, it is said that one from the hind leg of a gray mare is luckiest. 

Also, one I heard of from the UK is that if you see a white dog you have to be silent until you see a white horse. Anyone from the UK heard of this? Know the story behind it?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Also, one I heard of from the UK is that if you see a white dog you have to be silent until you see a white horse. Anyone from the UK heard of this? Know the story behind it?


I've heard that one and I'm an American. I don't know what the story behind it is, though!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I heard that all Pally's are either lazy or crazy. Mine is lazy. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Cinder said:


> I've heard that one and I'm an American. I don't know what the story behind it is, though!


My instant thought was that my neighbours have a white dog, and I live a long way from any horses. That would make for a very peaceful car ride if my kids believed this superstition... Maybe it was a parent with a kid who talked a lot :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cinder said:


> Cowchick, that's funny because I remember another thing similar to that that basically said the opposite!


LOL, I know! There are so many variations....some end with 4 socks being bad and some with4 socks being good!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Cinder said:


> I've heard that one and I'm an American. I don't know what the story behind it is, though!


Now I'm google-ing it, I'll tell you what I come up with.



Chiilaa said:


> My instant thought was that my neighbours have a white dog, and I live a long way from any horses. That would make for a very peaceful car ride if my kids believed this superstition... Maybe it was a parent with a kid who talked a lot :lol:


Actually laughed at this, because this is probably something my parents would try to do to me when I was younger.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL, I know! There are so many variations....some end with 4 socks being bad and some with4 socks being good!


 
Your version is right if it was in a John Wayne movie it must be right.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> I heard that all Pally's are either lazy or crazy. Mine is lazy. :lol:


LOL! Mine was crazy :lol:


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't know if this counts as a "superstition" but growing up riding school horses, no one wanted to ride the appys...I did...have the shattered lumber dusk to prove it (he ran out on an oxer with a triangle-shaped center piece in the jump; I, well, "jumped" it alone...!) & as an adult? Love appys! (especially leopard appys!!) :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabBossMare (Jul 11, 2012)

One white foot - ride him for your life.
Two white feet - give him to your wife.
Three white feet - give him to your man.
Four white feet - sell him if you can.

That one stuck with me from the time I was a kid, no idea where I read or heard it. Of course, it's open to interpretation as most horsewomen are familiar with the term "husband horse" which ranks right up there with "kids horse" lol

Not found white hooves to be softer than black hooves, it really depends on the horse. Have had white footed arabians with feet like iron, and black footed QH that had to have shoes to stay sound on soft ground with light riding... so who knows.

Also always heard that greys are placid and quiet, chestnuts are hot, blacks are steady and bays are courageous. I've seen all variations of that one as well. 

Although I will say I do believe somewhat in the face whorls determining intelligence or willingness. Every horse I've had that had a whorl below their eyes on the bridge of their nose was difficult and a bit stubborn. Linda Tellington-Jones goes into this quite a bit in her book TTouch. Though I don't agree with all of her writing, in that respect and the shape of the faces it was interesting and I've not been able to disprove it.. so again, who knows.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

One I have heard it Sorrels are the best horses. Why. People breed for color that is what they are breeding for. With sorrels there breeding for what they can do because there is nothing special with there color.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

We have a saying that the horses who have thick manes and tails, have been groomed by gods at birth. Also, if a horse is nickering into empty space, he is talking to the gods.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

One sock - try him
Two Socks - Buy him
Socks Three - Leave him be
Socks Four- Show him the door

Which I find intersting, along with all the other lore about colors because there's nothing I like better than a Blazin' Copper Chestnut with HIGH whites on all 4 corners, LOL!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Palominos are mean
Red roans are crazy
greys are "difficult" (and prone to tumors -- THIS is true)
Bays are hard working and brave
Sorrels are steady.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

NEVER put a horseshoe upside down, the luck will fall out.
If a whorl is high up on the neck he is hot, low on the neck he is lazy, in the middle is steady. 
Counter clockwise whorl on the forehead is hot, clockwise whorl on the forehead is calm.
Paints are always crazy until he right person gets to them (I disagree)


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> -Roman nosed horses are stubborn
> -White leg markings equal weak leg bones
> -A mane that lays to the left is bad luck


What? Thats the correct side for most shows! 

Poor black Casey with a whorl and a mane that lays on the left side !! Two front socks with tan/yellow/gold hooves, does that mean anything? Lol..

I am not superstitious at all!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Horses with big brown eyes are kind and intelligent, while horses with smaller eyes are more stubborn. A horse with a white schlera is more inclined to be spooky.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I dunno, but I never say "I haven't fallen in ages" or anything similar!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> What? Thats the correct side for most shows!
> 
> Poor black Casey with a whorl and a mane that lays on the left side !! Two front socks with tan/yellow/gold hooves, does that mean anything? Lol..
> 
> I am not superstitious at all!


Er. Wait. I got that wrong.. The correct side usually is RIGHT... Lol, oops! Casey's is on the right, Candy's is on the left. Uh oh Candy. Aren't for some western shows the mane is supposed to be on the left though?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Remembered another superstition, which was followed by the BO of my first lesson barn religioulsy - Never cut manes and tails, because that cuts away the health from a horse.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I heard that all Pally's are either lazy or crazy. Mine is lazy.


The only two palominos I've ever been around were:

1: Crazy
2: Lazy

xD.

I'm sure most palominos are nice, though!



> I dunno, but I never say "I haven't fallen in ages" or anything similar!


Same here! Personally, I think that's just tempting fate! If I do say that or anything similar I knock on wood! (Does anyone else knock on wood?)

Not really having to do with horses but does anyone else hold their breath when they go by a cemetery? I forget where I heard it but now I almost always do it. I think that the tale goes that it might be the last breath you take, or the last breath you take would be there...something like that! :lol:

Ever heard the one about chestnut mares? I haven't been able to disprove it yet because the chestnut mare I rode, although I loved her, was just a *tad* crazy...:lol:

Here's the one I was thinking of about white hooves:

One white foot, keep him not a day,
Two white feet, send him far away,
Three white feet, sell him to a friend,
Four white feet, keep him to the end. (Got it from another similar thread started here that only has a few posts, MacabreMikolaj posted this).


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> One white foot, keep him not a day,
> Two white feet, send him far away,
> Three white feet, sell him to a friend,
> Four white feet, keep him to the end


I have one with four high white stockings, one with three whites and one with one. all fantastic:lol:



> The only two palominos I've ever been around were:
> 
> 1: Crazy
> 2: Lazy


one of the nicest colts I worked with was a pali that was neither lazy nor crazy

Most of my experiences have done nothing but break superstitions:shock:


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

The cemetery thing as I recall, was something like: "Hold your breath while passing a cemetery, as we shan't breath while others can't"... ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Back2Horseback said:


> The cemetery thing as I recall, was something like: "Hold your breath while passing a cemetery, as we shan't breath while others can't"... ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Being that there are a lot of cemeteries in my area, I don't think I'd live if I had to hold my breath while passing them lol!


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh you guys these are hilarious!!! I love it, and frankly the only thing "wrong" with grays are they are alway posing and everything they do is "look at me, I'm pretty! Look at me" lol They have special personalities! they are hilarious horses, but so is my black gelding, with the biggest roman nose you have ever seen and he is so stinkin smart we have human conversations, thanks guys keep them coming they are great!!BTW what in the world is a "prophets thumb" I have never heard that expression.!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Yikes you all sound like a bunch of witches!!!! I hope y'all don't really believe in all this stuff. There is no such thing as curses and I don't believe in superstition. It was an interesting thread but really??? Is this for real?...and please don't put a hex on me for saying that.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Ha! I grew up summers with my father in Connecticut where they have these HUGE, ANCIENT cemeteries spanning many LONG blocks...I was like, six, and would be turning blue as we drove by the cemeteries and with his sadistic ways, he was like, "Make sure you don't breathe or you'll be CURSED BY THE DEAD!"...what a jerk (I know that's not the proper way to refer to one's father, but he was a seriously abusive...word-I-can't-use-or-I'll-be-banned!):-o


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

stormylass said:


> Oh you guys these are hilarious!!! I love it, and frankly the only thing "wrong" with grays are they are alway posing and everything they do is "look at me, I'm pretty! Look at me" lol They have special personalities! they are hilarious horses,


Not mine, he is about as dumb as a box of rocks that are missing a bunch. He seriously is brain dead but a very sweet soul. 

Many of these old wives tales fit my former mare as being a bad horse, and yet I would be lucky to meet another like her - and will likely spend my life trying.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

possumhollow said:


> All black horse's just ain't right in the head.


thats not true my black horse is just fine in the head!!! lol


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I noticed something a lot of people keep saying that a horse with 4 white legs is bad luck but not one person has said why they are bad luck. Any care to say why they are bad luck? (honestly if you can't say why there bad luck then you shouldn't post it that they are)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Bud luck putting a hat on a bed....I have thrown away hats that someone put on a bed.
> Bad luck changing a horses name.
> Good luck rubbing a fresh brand.
> I pick up my feet crossing a cattleguard, train tracks and state lines.
> ...


whats wrong with yellow in the arena?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Not really having to do with horses but does anyone else hold their breath when they go by a cemetery?


No, but my brother and I used to say "bunny" quickly over and over until we passed the cemetery. Then, and only then, would we say "rabbit".


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

shaggy, that's an old superstition, people believe in it all over the world, and, as for many superstitions, the explanation for it might be long since forgotten.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

shaggy said:


> whats wrong with yellow in the arena?


I believe it is an old rodeo superstition. Every old rodeo cowboy that I knew believed it was bad luck to wear yellow in the arena.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I noticed something a lot of people keep saying that a horse with 4 white legs is bad luck but not one person has said why they are bad luck. Any care to say why they are bad luck? (honestly if you can't say why there bad luck then you shouldn't post it that they are)


Don't get offended, it's all in good fun! I doubt anyone here truly believes that horses with four white hooves or four white socks are bad luck. Old wives tales are like that, a lot of times the reason is lost to time. As for the four white hooves one, it is said that they are supposed to be weaker than black hooves, but this isn't really true. I'm not sure about the four white socks, but as I posted there's also a superstition that says horses with that trait are actually desirable instead of the opposite.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cinder said:


> Not really having to do with horses but does anyone else hold their breath when they go by a cemetery? I forget where I heard it but now I almost always do it. I think that the tale goes that it might be the last breath you take, or the last breath you take would be there...something like that! :lol:


i dont remember the story but my nana had us hold our breathe passing a cemetery and going through tunnels.

but as we got older i figured it was just to keep the youngin's quite lol but i still hold my breathe near cemeterys... dont know why just do :/


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I've heard that a horse that can roll all the way over from one side to the other is smarter than those who can't.

A split mane indicates an intelligent horse. 

No idea where those came from.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ive heard one that is funny and has nothing to do with eachother,, if a horse can roll from one side to another, they would make a good cart horse


----------



## fastforty (Feb 7, 2012)

"The more white on a horse, the stupider they are".
Might come from Dudes always picking the "prettiest" horse


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Cinder said:


> Don't get offended, it's all in good fun! I doubt anyone here truly believes that horses with four white hooves or four white socks are bad luck. Old wives tales are like that, a lot of times the reason is lost to time. As for the four white hooves one, it is said that they are supposed to be weaker than black hooves, but this isn't really true. I'm not sure about the four white socks, but as I posted there's also a superstition that says horses with that trait are actually desirable instead of the opposite.


i wasn't offended or anything I know its for fun but if you don't know why its bad luck then why believe it lol


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

shaggy said:


> i wasn't offended or anything I know its for fun but if you don't know why its bad luck then why believe it lol


Doesn't matter why it's bad luck... Bad luck is bad luck. I don't believe it, but nobody wants bad luck


----------

